# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  ScanValun умер?

## Travoed

Вопрос собственно в заголовке темы. С мая месяца не обновляется скрипт поиска уязвимостей, остановился на версии 2.33.
Андрей Кондауров перестал осуществлять его поддержку или скрипт переехал на новое место жительства?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Этот вопрос лучше адресовать ему. Здесь он не появляется, насколько мне известно.

----------


## Travoed

> Этот вопрос лучше адресовать ему. Здесь он не появляется, насколько мне известно.


Знать бы где его найти. Значит надо вам прекращать рекомендовать в конце лечения от вирусов выполнение этого скрипта, так как истинную картину он уже не покажет. А жаль конечно. Что ж, спасибо Андрею за всю работу, которую он проделывал в течении нескольких лет для общей пользы безвозмездно, т.е. даром.

----------


## olejah

> Знать бы где его найти.


Рекомендую поискать на форуме Dr.Web'a. Там он бывает.

----------

Travoed

----------


## Travoed

Сабж обновился до версии 2.34, значит автор решил продолжить его поддержку, за что ему большая благодарность.

----------

